# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Сознание Кришны в каждом городе и деревне >  Новороссийск

## Radha-namini dd

Храм в Новороссийске. Фото Анируддхи прабху.
   Краснодарский край г. Новороссийск п. Цемдолина 8 щель, переулок Васильковый, д. 6

- Сайт ятры: www.navarasa.ru
- Музыкально-образовательного центра "Навараса".

----------


## Radha-namini dd

Нитай-Шачинандана на явление Господа Нитьянанды

----------


## Бхава Бхакти д.(IDS)

Харе Кришна! А ГДЕ САЙТ ЯТРЫ ? http://www.krishna.flexum.ru

----------


## Александра

У вас очень красивый храм и божества!

----------


## Radha-namini dd

Сайт ятры только разрабатывается, возможно начнет работу в течении месяца.

----------


## Radha-namini dd

Сайт ятры http://www.navarasa.ru

----------


## Radha-namini dd

Шри Шри Нитай Шачинандана

----------


## audarya lila dd

Новороссийский храм очень похож на хабаровский и Божеств тоже зовут Шри Шри Нитай Шачинандана.Одна матаджи уехала туда и живёт теперь в храме.

----------


## Radha-namini dd

Маша?

----------


## audarya lila dd

Да Маша,знаете её?

----------


## Radha-namini dd

> Да Маша,знаете её?


, кнечно))

----------


## Radha-namini dd

Статья о Фестивале святого имени, который прошел в Новороссийске

----------


## Radha-namini dd

Музыкально-образовательный центр "Нава-раса" , общеизвестная музыкальная школа на базе Новороссийского храма.

----------


## Radha-namini dd

Ратха-ятра в Новороссийске

Фотоальбом 1
Фотоальбом 2

----------


## Radha-namini dd

С 9 по 11 июня в Новороссийске принимали Дина Бандху прабху. 11 числа приехал Прабхавишну прабху. В этот день проводилась чандана-ятра. 
Фото Валлабха Чайтаньи прабху.












Альбом полностью на ФБ - http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?s...6068922&type=1

----------

